# Very Hot SE-R



## erosas12022001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay her's the deal. My car doesn't overheat or anything like that but the motor is very hot after I drive around for a while. I know engines get hot but I can't touch anything under the hood. Its like scorching hot. Is this normal or is something wrong.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yes, engines get really hot...


----------



## erosas12022001 (Apr 23, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> yes, engines get really hot...


Any other opinions here or should I just listen to smarta$$ over here.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

erosas12022001 said:


> Any other opinions here or should I just listen to smarta$$ over here.


I concur, and being that i deal with hot cars all day long (i change oil), and its quite common to where you can't touch anything underhood, without a rag....


----------



## erosas12022001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay thanks alot.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Ya dude, especially in the summer, the block stays hot for hours after you shut it off sometimes. Completely normal. Now if you have steam or smoke coming out from under the hood, you might have a problem. :thumbup:


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

i've seen cars that had a blown headgasket or whatnot that the coolant res was shaking violently it was so hot, and the coolant was boiling, thats not fun to change the oil on ;-)


----------



## V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2003)

erosas12022001 said:


> Okay her's the deal. My car doesn't overheat or anything like that but the motor is very hot after I drive around for a while. I know engines get hot but I can't touch anything under the hood. Its like scorching hot. Is this normal or is something wrong.


My 93 SE-R has always had a real high underhood temp(higher than most cars) even though engine coolant temp is normal.I believe it's normal for the SR20s.The engine dissipates heat well but the heat can't get out of the engine compartment.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Your engine oil's normal operating temperature is over 150 degrees. You can find out your specific engine normal operating temperature and after a short drive when the engine is warmed up use on of those ray-gun temperature guages to see what the block temperature is. If its wayy hotter than normal you have trouble. 

Seth


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

erosas12022001 said:


> Any other opinions here or should I just listen to smarta$$ over here.


see, now this is what makes me hate noobs...


----------



## erosas12022001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yo Blank stop being an anal pirate. There was no need for the sarcasm from the get go. And thanks to everyone else.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)




----------



## erosas12022001 (Apr 23, 2004)

:dumbass:


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

V-SPEC said:


> My 93 SE-R has always had a real high underhood temp(higher than most cars) even though engine coolant temp is normal.I believe it's normal for the SR20s.The engine dissipates heat well but the heat can't get out of the engine compartment.


do bonnet vents really make much difference? What about those manifold tapes that are advertised in magazines - worth the money and effort?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

blankgazex said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA


----------

